# mi Gentoo no me funciona :(, Kernel Panic :S !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo un equipo AMD64 Dual-Core Turion64 X2, y estoy leyendo el manual de instalacion para equipos AMD64 mediante red, pero me ha dado el error que mas o menos dice asi:

Kernel Panic: Unable to mount root noseke......

En realidad no les puedo decir con exactitud lo que dice el mensaje debido a que la pantalla se ve muy desfigurada al momento de irse cargando todo :S..

Les contare todo mi proceso (lo mas escencial) durante mi instalacion:

- mi HDD esta paritcionado asi: /dev/sda1(swap), /dev/sda2(ext3, linux), /dev/sda3(ext3, home) y /dev/sda4(ext3, respaldos).

- realize el punto de montaje (/dev/sda2 /mnt/gento/).

- Configure todo lo del make.conf, la hora, etc..

- realize la jaula:

```
shell# cd /

shell# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

shell# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

shell# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

shell# env-update

shell# source /etc/profile

shell# export PS1="{chroot} $PS1"

chroot shell#
```

-configure y actualize portage

-el PERFIL estaba bien como por defecto estaba detectado

-configure variable USE de make.conf

-configure /etc/locale.gen y genere las locales

-instale las fuente del kernel automatico

```
chroot shell# emerge gentoo-sources

chroot shell# emerge gernkernel

chroot shell# gernkernel all
```

-edite mi fstab y quedo mas o menos asi:

```
/dev/sda1  swap   swap   swap   0  0

/dev/sda2   /   ext3   defaults   1  1

/dev/sda3   /home/   ext3   defaults,users,rw   1  2

/dev/sda4   /mnt/files/   ext3   defaults,users,rw   1   1

/dev/sdb1   /mnt/usb/   vfat   defaults,users,rw  0  0
```

-puse GRUB y configure mi grub.conf

```
chroot shell# emerge grub

chroot shell# cd /boot

chroot shell# cp kernel-blablablabla vmlinux  //copie con un nombre simple

chroot shell# cp initrd-blablabla initrd  //copie con un nombre simple

chroot shell# cp System.mapblablabal System.map  //copie con un nombre simple

chroot shell# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage= (hd0,1) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinux root=/dev/ram0 init-/linuxrc ramdisk-8192 reinitrd /boot/initrd
```

-escribi los datos al MBR:

```
chroot shell# grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

chroot shell# grub --no-floppy

grub> root (hd0,1)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit
```

-desmonte todo y reinicie

```
chroot shell# exit

shell# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

shell# umount /mnt/gentoo/dev

shell# umount /mnt/gentoo

shell#reboot
```

Y al final.. KErnel PANIC :S !!... Que puedo hacer ??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Suele no ser nada grave. Normalmente se debe a que:

- O tu kernel no tiene soporte para el sistema de archivos de tu partición raiz... Veo que estás usando EXT3, lo cual lo hace improbable.

- O Tu kernel no tiene soporte para el chipset de tu placa madre, mas especificamente para la controladora serial ATA y por ende no puede montar /dev/sd*

- O tenés mal especificada en /etc/fstab cual es tu partición raiz. Si el contenido de tu fstab es el mismo que pegaste mas arriba, no veo ningun error.

- O tenés mal especificada la línea que hace mención a root=/dev/sd* en tu grub.conf

- O Grub tiene mal el archivo /boot/grub/device.map en cuyo caso normalmente se arregla corrigiendo la linea que apunte al dispositivo incorrectamente.

Espero que ayude.

Salud!

***EDITO*** No es la causa del error pero no debe haber repetidos en el orden de pasada de fsck. En tu fstab / y /mnt/files tienen 1 y 1 respectivamente. Numeralas secuencialmente en el orden en que te parece mejor que fsck las revise durante el booteo, dejando siempre como número 1 la partición raiz.

----------

## Diabliyo

Listo, he logrado que se vea CLARAMENTE la pantalla, para ello edite mi GRUB.CONF dejandolo asi:

```
chroot shell# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage= (hd0,1) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinux root=/dev/ram0 init-/linuxrc ramdisk-8192 reinitrd /boot/initrd vga=791
```

Ahora les pongo aqui exactamente el menaje de error, dice:

UDFS-fs: No partition found (1)

List of all partitions:

0300 4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

No filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs ext3 ext2 squashfs vfat iso9660 udf xfs

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(1,0)Last edited by Diabliyo on Sat May 17, 2008 4:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si, eso suena a que le falta al kernel soporte para tu controladora serial ATA. Ni se enteró de que hay un disco rígido instalado en la pc y lo único que ve como dispositivo de almacenamiento es la unidad de cdrom.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Si, eso suena a que le falta al kernel soporte para tu controladora serial ATA. Ni se enteró de que hay un disco rígido instalado en la pc y lo único que ve como dispositivo de almacenamiento es la unidad de cdrom.
> 
> Salud!

 

Entonces que me recomiendas hacer ??...

Te adelanto que tengo experiencia instalando el kernel manualmente (bueno, lo hago en mi Slackware), pero nose en realidad si varie mucho :S

```
//En Slackware

shell# tar -xjf linux-x.x.x.tar.bz2

shell# mv linux-x.x.x/ /usr/src/

shell# cd /usr/src/linux-x.x.x/

shell# make menuconfig

shell# make

shell# make modules

shell# make modules_install

shell# make install
```

En fin, nose si es posible por mientras poder darle soporte con el kernel actual pues MUCHO mejor, ya que el kernel tarda como 20 minutos o mas en compilarse :S !!... Si esto es posible, me gustaria saber como hacerlo.. Te recuerdo que el kernel de mi gentoo fue generado de forma automatica (emerge genkernel, genkernel all) xD

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Dejando de lado slackware, ya tenés un kernel instalado. Make es lo suficientemente inteligente como para compilar solamente los modulos y opciones que le agregues a tu kernel, por eso lo de "modular" y generar la bzimage.

No bajes nada, no descomprimas nada, cambiate a /usr/src/linux en donde tenés tu kernel actualmente, revisá que tenés soporte para tu controladora serial ATA marcado como estático (*) y no como módulo. 

Compilar unicamente las modificaciones que hagas no te va a llevar mas de 30 segundos siempre y cuando no hagas un cambio grande que impacte en toda la estructura modular del kernel como por ejemplo, desactivar ACPI que llevará a que se recompile completito (20 minutos)

Salud!

PD: Cual es tu controladora SATA? Ese dato ayudaría  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Diabliyo

Aqui esta el resultado de un LSMOD, espero y ayude  :Very Happy: :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7914

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 3)

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

06:04.0 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller

06:04.1 SD Host controller: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI SmartMedia / xD Card Reader Controller

06:04.2 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0720

06:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital / MMC Card Reader Controller
```

Como dato extra, cuando entra el GRUB no me muestra el SPLASH :S, por inersia (ya que solo configure un solo boot a seleccionar) presiono ENTER y empieza a cargarse todo y da el error del Kernel panic.. Asi que tampoco nose si lo mismo de que no se muestra el bootsplash es por que no tiene el compilado <*> para el SATA ??

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Estuve viendo en el kernel (make menuconfig) y se me hace raro que en la parte de Filesystem Partition aparesca asi mas o menos:

```
<*>Ext2 bla bla

.....

<*>Ext3 bla bla

....

<M>JFS bla bla...

....
```

No se supone que deberian aparecer como modulos ?? <M>??

----------

## ekz

 *Quote:*   

> chroot shell# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

Si tu grub.conf es ese (el que has copiado aquí), creo que tienes unos errores ahí, 

```
Listado de Código 2.4: grub.conf para usuarios del genkernel

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-amd64-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
```

Creo que te falta la parte de real_root=/dev/sdX, ya que tienes el comienzo de ella (re) y luego viene initrd, que debiera ir en otra linea

También hay un erro tipográfico en la parte init=/linuxrc

más info aquí

 *Quote:*   

> No se supone que deberian aparecer como modulos ?? <M>??

 

No, deben estar built-in <*>, ya que el kernel para poder cargar los módulos antes debe acceder a la partición raíz, colocar el soporte de los sistemas de ficheros como módulos causará que el kernel no pueda acceder a la partición raíz.

Saludos

----------

## Diabliyo

ekz

Gracias por tus aclaraciones, he corregido mis errores al escribir y finalmente el GRUB quedo asi:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage= (hd0,1) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo KernelGeneric

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinux-generic root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 initrd /boot/initramfs-generic udev vga=791

title Gentoo RescueMode

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinux-generic root=/dev/sda2 init=/bin/bb
```

Pero auna si el error eprsiste, porfavor lee mas abajo y mira ahora como se visualiza el error :S !!....

Inodoro_Pereyra

Estuve checando lo de Serial ATA en el kernel y he habilitado como compilado <*> lo siguiente:

```
shell# make menuconfig

Serial ATA -->

<*> ATA Device support

<*> ATI PATA Support

<*> Generic ATA Support

shell$ make

shell# make modules

shell# make modules_install

shell# make install

shell# cd /boot

shell# rm *.old

shell# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

Pero me daba el mismo error, solo que ahora SI me listaba las particiones, vaya se visualizaba asi el error:

```
UDFS-fs: No partition found (1)

List of all partitions:

0300 4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

0301 4256988 hda driver: sda

sda1

sda2

sda3

sda4

No filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs ext3 ext2 squashfs vfat iso9660 udf xfs

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(1,0)
```

Asi que volvi a reconfigurar el kernel, pero ahora accedi a la parte de Filesystem y deje asi:

```
Filesy stems -->

<M>Second extended fs support

<M> Ext3 journalling file system support

<M> Ext4dev/extv4 extended fs support development

<M> Reiserfs support

<M> JFS filesystem support

<M> XFS filesystem support

CD-ROM/DVD Filesystem -->

<M> ISO 9660 file system support

<M> UDF file system support

DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems -->

<M> MSDOS fs support

<M> VFAT fs support

<M> NTFS Fils system support

Miscellanius filesystem -->

<M> UFS file system support
```

Y el error persistio pero el mensaje cambio a esto:

```
UDFS-fs: No partition found (1)

List of all partitions:

0300 4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

0301 4256988 hda driver: sda

sda1

sda2

sda3

sda4

No filesystem could mount root, tried:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(1,0)
```

----------

## achaw

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> ekz
> 
> Gracias por tus aclaraciones, he corregido mis errores al escribir y finalmente el GRUB quedo asi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sigue estando mal....

```
title Gentoo KernelGeneric

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinux-generic root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs-generic 
```

Ojo con las lineas, grub respeta el orden indicado de los parametros respectivos a la linea que correspondan.

----------

## patan__

fijate con esto...

```
Filesy stems --> 

 <*>Second extended fs support 

 <*> Ext3 journalling file system support 

 <M> Ext4dev/extv4 extended fs support development 

 <M> Reiserfs support 
```

Si no carga el filesystem no puede cargar modulos. espero que este sea el error.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Sigue estando mal....
> 
> ```
> title Gentoo KernelGeneric
> 
> ...

 

No creo que tenga que ver mucho el orden, pero en fin, lo he puesto exactamente en el orden que me pediste y sale exactamente el mismo error:

UDFS-fs: No partition found (1)

List of all partitions:

0300 4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

0301 4256988 hda driver: sda

sda1

sda2

sda3

sda4

No filesystem could mount root, tried:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(1,0)

 *patan__ wrote:*   

> fijate con esto...
> 
> ```
> Filesy stems --> 
> 
> ...

 

Dejame lo intento y te comento... Pero como comentario personal creo que lo que sugieres no va a tener buenos resultados, ya que en otros Linux jamas he usado los filesystems en modo compilado <*>, solo como modulos <M> y siempre han funcionado :S !!... Espero y equivocarme  :Very Happy:  !!...

----------

## Diabliyo

 *patan__ wrote:*   

> fijate con esto...
> 
> ```
> Filesy stems --> 
> 
> ...

 

Listo ya puse como compilado <*> el second extended y ext3, y el error persiste solo que ahora dice:

UDFS-fs: No partition found (1)

List of all partitions:

0300 4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

0301 4256988 hda driver: sda

sda1

sda2

sda3

sda4

No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 ext2

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(1,0) 

----------

## achaw

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   Sigue estando mal....
> 
> ```
> title Gentoo KernelGeneric
> 
> ...

 

No se trata del orden si no de las lineas, tenias la linea de initrd dentro de la linea del kernel, y es incorrecto...

----------

## Diabliyo

 *achaw wrote:*   

> No se trata del orden si no de las lineas, tenias la linea de initrd dentro de la linea del kernel, y es incorrecto...

 

Ya entendi xD... sip, mi error es que le paso la linea del initrd como un comando extra para el kernel y por eso se debe poner en otra linea para  que GRUB sepa que es initrd y no una opcion para el kernel...

Deja lo calo y te digo..

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Listo !!...

achaw gracias por la correccion, debido a ese error no podia cargarse la particion bien  :Wink: ...

Y patan__, tenias toda la verdad, es necesario tener como compilado <*> los filesystemas de:  secondary extended fs y ext3 !!...

Ahora ya accede mi Gentoo  :Wink: ... Solo tengo un par de dudas muy importantes  :Very Happy: ...

:: PROBLEMA 1

En mi HDD, la particion /dev/sda3 corresponde a /home/, asi que ya especifique de antemano en el /etc/fstab dicho dato y gentoo m,e lo carga sin problema... La bronca es que, como agrego a mi usuario ???...

```
shell# ls -l /home/

diabliyo/

shell# adduser diabliyo

adduser: user diabliyo exists
```

En otros Linux simplemente me pregunta: Deseas eliminar los archivos o conservarlos ??...

Pero nose como hacelo en gentoo :S !!

:: PROBLEMA 2

El dhcpcd corre automaticamente mientras Gentoo esta iniciando, como puedo DESHABILITAR el dhcpcd para que no corra automaticamente ?...

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si por agregar usuario, te estás refiriendo a que se genere una carpeta con el nombre de usuario en /home automáticamente no es el caso de gentoo... Bienvenido! 

Como root, creás tu carpeta pepito, y le cambiás el propietario a pepito, del grupo pepito:

```
mkdir /home/pepito

chown pepito:pepito /home/pepito
```

Respecto a tu otra pregunta, para que no cargue una dirección de IP automáticamente, especificásela en tu archivo net:

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0=( "<Numero_de_IP> netmask <Mascara_de_Subred>" )
> 
> routes_eth0=( "default via <IP_de_la_puerta_de_enlace>" )

 

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Perfecto... ya lo logre, solo hice esto:

```
shell# ls -l /home/

diabliyo/

ftp/

shell# passwd diabliyo

New Password:

Re-Type Password:

shell# login diabliyo

Password:

diabliyo@shell$
```

Ahora, mi otra duda es sobre los GRUPOS en gentoo, como puedo hacerle para agregar a mi usuario a los grupos que deseo ??.. seria: shell# usermod -G grupo, otro, otrogrupo USUARIO

Por casi ultimo (jejeje)... en Gentoo como elijo el ESCRITORIO que deseo tener como por defecto ?? (xfce, gnome, kde, etc..) ???

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
gpasswd -a usuario grupo
```

```
emerge (xfce, gnome, kde) <-- el que mas te guste
```

Todo esto está perfectamente documentado.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

Ok...

Hasta el momento ya me he bajado muchas cosas como: nmap, wireless-tools, vim, mousepad, mysql, apache, php, etc...

Pero me urge tener lista mi inalambrica y de momento mi chipse solo es funcional mediante emulacion del driver de windows con ndiswrapper, pero me salio un erro al momento de hacer emerge ndiswrapper, el cual tambien me sucedio cuando intente poner:  emerge aircrack-ng  :Sad: ....

Aqui la informacion:

```
shell# lspci |grep Wireless

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

shell# emerge ndiswrapper

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-wireless/ndiswrapper" have been masked.

!!! One of the folowing masked packages is requiered to complete your request:

- net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.52 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.51 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.50 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.49 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.48 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbooks
```

Tambien si porfavor alguien sabe donde se guarden los LOGS de errores al intentar instalar con emerge ya que el texto del error del emerge ndiswrapper lo escribi manualmente y pues en el caso que el error sea MUY EXTENSO seria un problemon escribir todo a mano :S !!

Gracias por su atencion y pasciencia  :Very Happy:  !!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Así no vas a llegar muy lejos amigo... Es entendible que preguntes, nadie nace sabiendo, pero el foro tiene la función búsqueda por algo, el enlace que te paso mas arriba contiene toda la documentación que puedas llegar a necesitar alguna vez y además está la Wiki que contiene una tonelada de información adicional.

El foro tiene normas, por algo es.

Lo que te está pasando con ndiswrapper, te va a pasar miles de veces, necesitás Desenmascarar el paquete para poder instalarlo.

Todo el texto que portage produce en consola queda logueado en /var/log/emerge.log y /var/log/portage/

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

ciertamente todo esta en los links a la documentacion que me dijiste...

Ahora solo falta leer  :Wink: , ya con eso me basta para poder empezar a tener mis aplicaciones necesarias en gentoo... 

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, atencion y pasciencia !!...

Saludos, hasta luego !!

bye bye

----------

